# Did i overstock my 40gallon tank?!



## Stealthninja010 (Sep 7, 2020)

Hey guys!
Me and my girlfriend decided to gett a 40gallon tank and get some fish from my friends and petco.After seeing how big several of our fish may grow we decided we may give some back as we believe were overstocking. We want to know if its ok for them AT FULL SIZE. We dont plan on upgrading our tank due to space, so we want to make sure everything is ok.Please let me know what you guys think, we have:

5x black skirt tetras
3x pictus catfish
6x gold dust Molly's
1x dwarf gourami
1x redtail shark

We were also planning to get
1x samurai gourami
1x pearl gourami

Someone told me it will be fine as is and its not "too overstocked" but would rather hear multiple opinions. Also any suggestions to help with the overstocking would be appreciated (such as any plants to use, specific products, best filteration, etc.)We were thinking of taking back some mollys or and/or catfish.


----------



## fishexpert (Jun 24, 2020)

Definitly if those are not dwarf gouramis. Dwarf Gouramis only need 10 gallons but for regular gouramis you will ned 260 gallons each and will be MUCH MUCH happier in a few thoused gallon pond. DO NOT GET THOSE HUGE GOURAMIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! However, I think you should get rid of your redtail shark and your 40 galon will be fine redtail sharks should be in a pond to or atleast 100 gal even though pet stores will tell you they only need 20 gal. Reply to this message if you have more questions.


----------



## Stealthninja010 (Sep 7, 2020)

Hello!
Thank you for the reply.
He is a dwarf gourami but after finding out they aren't well with other gouramis, he will be the only gourami in the tank.
We mainly wanted to keep the redtail as that was our first choice before starting setting up this tank, is there any way around this?
If not we understand and will return him as well to be on the safe side
(really hoping for a way around though!).
We were also thinking of returning 2 pictus catfish due to how big they get, we know they're happier in groups of 3+ but was told they can also be kept singley. I heard some grow between 4-6in, if they were 4in max we would've kept all but not sure comfortable they would've been all together. 
Here was our updated tank list we were thinking of:

Have:
5x black skirt tetras
1-3x pictus catfish
6x gold dust Molly's
1x dwarf gourami
1x redtail shark

Optional:
1x clown pleco
5x tiger barbs

We were also told a second filter would be needed but we were also planning on adding lots of vegetation instead. Any input would be appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## fishexpert (Jun 24, 2020)

That seems fine to me! I think the redtail shark will be okay in that tank but the 5 tiger barbs would be to much. You can add the 1 clown pleco into the tank and it will be fine though, just don't add the tiger barbs. Besides, the tiger barbs will behave extremly aggresivily if pushed near the limit like your doing. Since your adding vegitation I think your fish will be very happy although if you want to add more fish in the future upgrade your tank.


----------



## Stealthninja010 (Sep 7, 2020)

Do you think I should return any pictus catfish as well? I'll probably just get the clown pleco and leave the tank as it is. I love a small group of fish like neon tetras but heard anything under 2" would be "fish food" to the pictus catfish? Any recommendations on that as well?
Thanks!


----------



## fishexpert (Jun 24, 2020)

If the fish can fit into it's mouth it's probably a problem. Also, I just realised you said pitcus catfish?!? I know your doing your best so her's a helpful tip, Pitcus Catfish need to be in a 100 gal tank. Your Pitcus Catfish will probably end up eating your skirt tetras and mollies. If you give your pitcus catfish to sombody with a 100 gal or few thousend gallon pond you will be able to have neon tetras, swordtails more mollies platies or pretty much any type of tetra as long as you don't overstock your tank again. If your looking for somthing more exotic you can get 1-2 freshwater angelfish but basically you have alot more options for your tank if you remove the Pitcus Catfish. Besides, the catfish is going to fill up that tank and if it can't swallow that gourami it's going to choke and die or it will try to nip the dwraf gourami plus it will for sure eat all your fish so either upgrade your tank to a 100 gal and remove all other fish or make a pond and put your catfish in the pond with a few large gouramis or the obvious best choice give away you Pitcus Catfish and get another small scool of tetras or add a few more dwarf gouramis or angels or really whatever you want although I personally recomende getting 2 freshwater angefish and a small school of 6-8 neon tetras. Hope this helps! It's your tank after all reply again if you need more help or have any questions!


----------



## Stealthninja010 (Sep 7, 2020)

Wow I never knew how different the tank would be with just the pictus catfish themselves. I initially bought them as i was told they're fast algae eaters and would clean up the tank but later found out they're basically the complete opposite. There is really no point in having them in my tank at this point if they would be very destructive towards the other fish. I always did want angel fish so it might be the best move to return all the pictus. I really appreciate the help. If I have any more questions I'll let you know. Have a blessed day.


----------



## sweetcynder (Feb 23, 2019)

Stealthninja010 said:


> Hey guys!
> Me and my girlfriend decided to gett a 40gallon tank and get some fish from my friends and petco.After seeing how big several of our fish may grow we decided we may give some back as we believe were overstocking. We want to know if its ok for them AT FULL SIZE. We dont plan on upgrading our tank due to space, so we want to make sure everything is ok.Please let me know what you guys think, we have:
> 
> 5x black skirt tetras
> ...


Hi,
Enjoyed reading your enthusiasm you have for your fish. Overstocked? Well, I also had a 40 gallon tank due to room restrictions ( hex tanks work great, another time). Tank constituted of red tail shark, bleeding hearts, guppies, 2 Koi angels, Black ghost knife fish,, plexco, grounami, and baby oscar. It didnt look crowded at first but as they grew oh yes. The extra water changes when too many fish in small environment, and we all love water changes but not weekly, You know i would lose some/replace some, so what I have now is what survived and there were many that didnt make it. So Keep them!
The 40 gallon hex tank is still with me as well as a 60 gallon and 150 gallon. A tank for all those starter fish (as I refer to them), a cichlid tank and pair of breeding angels. Still have the angels, black ghost knife, pleco, bleeding hearts and more guppies. all from 7 yrs ago.


----------



## Stealthninja010 (Sep 7, 2020)

Wow! Your tank must look beautiful!!
Many of the fish you have is what me and girlfriend were looking into also. We decided to return the pictus. We mainly wanted a tank cleaner but found out theyre quite the opposite. Do you recommend any tiny fish? We love having a mix of big slow swimmers with fast agile ones! We're also planning on adding vegetation, its so beautiful and would be a great addition. Any recommendations is appreciated!
Thanks!!


----------



## fishexpert (Jun 24, 2020)

I reccomend a yellow algea eater or having 4-5 Octocincluses (Sorry if I spelled that wrong) The Octocinluses are AMAZING cleaners! They only get 1-2 inches big but they NEVER STOP CLEANING!!!! Every time I look in my 120 gallon tank I see those guys cleaning nonstop! I have 8 in my 120 so I reccomend 4-5 in your 40 gal. The algea eater is large but it dosn't eat non stop and I found him to actually clean your tank worse then having several Octocinclus. Both are good but especially since your tank is on the edgte of being overstocked I reccomend putting in 4-5 Octoncincluses. (Sorry I cannot spell that right I wrote it in a hurry)


----------



## fishexpert (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## fishexpert (Jun 24, 2020)

That is an Octocinclus


----------



## sweetcynder (Feb 23, 2019)

Stealthninja010 said:


> Wow! Your tank must look beautiful!!
> Many of the fish you have is what me and girlfriend were looking into also. We decided to return the pictus. We mainly wanted a tank cleaner but found out theyre quite the opposite. Do you recommend any tiny fish? We love having a mix of big slow swimmers with fast agile ones! We're also planning on adding vegetation, its so beautiful and would be a great addition. Any recommendations is appreciated!
> Thanks!!


Hi,
I have also had dwarf Gromies, bala sharks, and this i was surprised, a small Oscar all together. 
Like all beginners first decorations are the plastic plants, I preferred the more natural green plastic,
Well, i took the next step, like you and the lady will do in time, and LIVE PLANTS. The best. It does change 
the look of your tank in many ways. and if they don't stay planted , well then you have floaters on top for
guppies to hide.
I do recommend that if you are fortunate to find a Black Ghost Knife fish. PURCHASE, Personality is amazing
and mine will eat out of my hand. I can hear those comments.. All is good. 
Searching for a arowana. now.


----------



## fishexpert (Jun 24, 2020)

sweetcynder said:


> Hi,
> I have also had dwarf Gromies, bala sharks, and this i was surprised, a small Oscar all together.
> Like all beginners first decorations are the plastic plants, I preferred the more natural green plastic,
> Well, i took the next step, like you and the lady will do in time, and LIVE PLANTS. The best. It does change
> ...


EXCUSE ME?!? IF YOUR TANK IS A 40 GAL IT"S WAYYYYYYYYYYY OVERSTOCKED!!!


----------



## B. Fish (Sep 7, 2020)

Interesting perspectives. I should wonder maybe my 1.5 gallon planted tank with (23) 1" fish is, uh, in danger..... Everyone's healthy and happy. I will note I change 1/3 of the water daily. Seriously tho, as a general guide, go 1" to 2" of fish per gallon.


----------



## firefightermike (Jul 10, 2017)

Stealthninja010 said:


> Hey guys!
> Me and my girlfriend decided to gett a 40gallon tank and get some fish from my friends and petco.After seeing how big several of our fish may grow we decided we may give some back as we believe were overstocking. We want to know if its ok for them AT FULL SIZE. We dont plan on upgrading our tank due to space, so we want to make sure everything is ok.Please let me know what you guys think, we have:
> 
> 5x black skirt tetras
> ...


Boy that seems like alot. Not only will they grow but the waste problem will have you cleaning all the time. I can only speak for myself. I have a 55gal long. With 3 silver dollars Raphael striped catfish and a tiger pleco. That's it. I can add a few more if I want but honestly the silver dollars are the size of pancakes lol. I guess my point is add some and get them established let them grow and see what you have to work with


----------

